# February tww



## tarapt (Nov 4, 2016)

Anyone else waiting to test?  I had FET on friday and otd is 12th February. 

This is .my first treatment following the birth of my ds 17 months ago.


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

Hello. 

I had my transfer this morning. So now in the 2ww!!! 

How you feeling? X


----------



## Tickety-boo (Sep 29, 2019)

Hi both

I’m a medicated iui patient and had my procedure yesterday. My clinic wants me to wait 16 days. I already feel like AF is on her way, although I’m aware that’s probably the Gonal/trigger shot. I start the pessaries tonight. My clinic gave me a test in a sealed envelope with my test day on the front. Going to be kept busy with work but I know it’s going to drag.

Hope you’re both ok, do any of you test the trigger out? I’m not planning on doing it but I almost wonder if doing it would at least make me feel like I’m doing something.


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

Hey tickety 

Congrats on the transfer. This is going to be a long wait isn’t it!!!! My test date is a week on Tuesday but my husband and I are both at work that day so going to do it the Monday instead when we are both off in case is bad news. 

Going to try and forget about it. I have a 2 year and a 9 month old black lab!!! So hopefully they will keep me busy. 

Did you transfer 1 or 2?? 

Xxx


----------



## tarapt (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi Gemma and tickety congratulations on being pupo. 

I had a fet so no trigger to worry about.  Thinking about it all my previous cycles have been frozen.  I'm nearly a week past transfer and the meds are playing havoc with my mood.  

Both of your clinics seem to be making you wait a long time.  I had a 5 day blast transferred and my wait is 12 days.  Only 6 more sleeps..

Hes a bit of spotting yesterday.  Hoping it was implantation bleeding.

Hope you are both keeping busy and you are coping with the tww


----------



## Tickety-boo (Sep 29, 2019)

Hi Gemma - no transfer for me, I’m medicated iui. It means injections to make up to three mature follicles (if more they can’t go ahead due to the risk of multiples) then they put a catheter through your cervix and inject washed sperm in to the uterus. It has lower success rates than ivf and I had planned on going straight for ivf but the fertility doctor recommended trying medicated iui first. Her rational was that I had a high risk of ohss (amh 85) so lower medication doses were better. I do however have pcos and do not ovulate, but that can be helped with the Gonal and the trigger shot. In the end I needed quite high doses to achieve just those three follicles. I’m glad I went for iui first as it means they have had an opportunity to learn about how I do (or don’t) respond to medication on a lower cost cycle than ivf, but I’m realistic that ivf may still be needed. I have paid for three cycles as they say if medicated iui is going to work for you it will likely be within those three cycles, and it was cheaper to pay upfront. This is my first full cycle. The last two were cancelled due to issues with my lining first time and the second due to all the follicles shrinking before maturing.

Tarapt I think the reason it’s 16 days for me is because it’s iui. If you think about it you were 5 days ahead of me when you started. Fortunately I’m no working test day. I am working days 13-15 however so I probably won’t test early.

I wake up every morning and think to myself about what stage of embryo development I would be at if it is going to plan. I know that’s weird but I’m a doctor (not a fertility doctor) so I can’t help but think back to my embryology lecture. Day 4 is differentiation. I’m aware that makes me sound like a nutter, and frankly it’s quite likely the sperm and egg missed each other completely.

Lots of bloating and pelvis aches, but I think it’s the cyclogest. I’m working this afternoon - only a  4 hour on call pop in to cover for somebody. Should make the day go quicker though.


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

Morning tickety. Sorry I didn’t realise. Wow I’ve never heard of this before. So interesting to read about it. Still wishing you lots of luck. 

I’m not feeling much different at the moment. Apart from bloated and sore boobs xxx


----------



## Tickety-boo (Sep 29, 2019)

Well my sore boobs went away today so I figured the trigger was officially out of my system. I caved and did a test to see if I was right. It was negative so the trigger is officially gone. I guess I decided it was helpful to know in case I decided to test at day 12 or something. I continue to feel as if AF is just around the corner but nothing else to report. It’s only day 7 so I wouldn’t really expect anything. Still it’s a tiny torture all this waiting.


----------



## Maybe2020 (Nov 3, 2019)

Can I join please girls? 

I’m officially pupo after transfer of a day 5 this morning, no embies to freeze sadly ☹ So hoping this one sticks. It’s my first go at Icsi. When is everyone’s test dates?


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

Hey all. 

Lovely to hear from you. The 2ww is doing my head in. 

Tickety - probably still too early for positive to show up. Don’t give up hope yet. 

Hey maybe. Was chatting to you on other group. Welcome to the crap 2ww!!! So sorry to hear the others didn’t make it to freeze. Hopefully this one is all you need. 

I really can’t call this one. Sometimes feel like I’m coming on then sometimes nothing. Felt really tired the last 2 days. But I’m putting that Down to not sleeping well. I’m meant to test next Tuesday but testing on the Monday as me and hubby are both off work. Just want to know now. 

Xxx


----------



## Tickety-boo (Sep 29, 2019)

Oh I know it’s too early for a positive, I didn’t do the test to find out if I was pregnant, just to see if the trigger was gone... and it had.

I’m not feeling much of anything now. Had all these twinges/sharp pelvic pains/back ache/sore boobs.... but that’s all gone. If I’m honest I now feel completely normal. I’m not even tired now (being off work has allowed me to catch up on sleep and that’s been a little bit of magic). I don’t feel like AF is coming. Had a lovely relaxed 3 course lunch with a friend yesterday and I sort of forgot any of this was going on (didn’t order a wine though). My test day is feb 20th (a week today) and I know I won’t test Monday - Wednesday because I’ll be in work so wouldn’t have time to process the result. 

People I’ve spoken to say they go through stages of feeling like they’re definitely pregnant or definitely not. I’ve not really had a definitely pregnant moment, I mostly feel like I’m definitely not with small glimpses of hope. I’ve even spent a bit of time looking for a different donor although obviously I’m not going to buy anything until I know for certain. The post wash numbers weren’t great for this one, which disappointed me because it had never occurred to me the donor might be an issue. After all those injections, and scans every other day and all the stress trying to make it not impact work too much to find myself at exactly the stage the clinic wanted me at but the sperm to be only ok was deflating. Anyway I probably won’t use him again as a result, although the idea of choosing another is a bit overwhelming.

Good luck to us all xx


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

Hey tickety. 

You lunch sounded lovely. I could do with one of those. 

I sometimes feel pregnant then sometimes don’t. So god knows. 

When you planning on testing again? 

Xx


----------



## Tickety-boo (Sep 29, 2019)

I think I know I’ll test Sunday with a first response, which will be day 12, then on the 20th as instructed (day 16). 

I think we have to remember that most people who conceive naturally don’t know they’re pregnant until they miss a period. An embryo has to implant then release enough hormones to cause symptoms which it won’t for a few days -weeks. So maybe feeling pregnant at this stage isn’t really a thing. Maybe. I don’t know. That’s what I hope anyway...


----------



## Harry2604 (Mar 11, 2017)

Good evening ladies
I’ve just started my tww. I had a 5dt last Tuesday, so I’m three days in. Test day 25th. 
I’m struggling already and want to test!! 

How is everyone else? Xx


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi harry. Welcome and congrats. The 2ww is awful. Not going to lie. Everyone says to try and forget about it. But how can you. Is this your first cycle  

Tickety. I’ve caved in and test!!! Now I’m mad at myself. There is a faint positive line. Should I have waited. Test day is Tuesday. Could it be a fake reading? 

Xxx


----------



## Tickety-boo (Sep 29, 2019)

Congratulations Gemma

I think a false positive seems unlikely as I’d expect the trigger to be gone if you had one (although obviously were all different, but mine has gone). A false negative would be possible but positive is probably positive. 

I had a rough day yesterday. I’m super emotional, which I think is stress/hormones of impending AF. Everything made me tearful, and irrationally so, and because I knew I was being irrational I got more tearful. I’ve become convinced it hasn’t worked, which is equally irrational. How could I possibly know? But I feel like I do. Back to work for me today, hopefully time will pass quicker at least!


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi ladies

Gemma- U can get a lot of false negitives but never heard of false positives did u have a trigger shot? 

Hope u don’t mind me joining in?
Iam currently 3dpt with my first FET 2 blastocysts on board, been so positive this time except now things are starting to creep in as last cycle in October I bled on 5dpt so iam soo nervous for Monday approaching, my test day is week today 22nd, no real symptoms and haven’t had any off the progestrone neither, I keep getting like a stretching feeling in stomach and niggly back and just totally drained but that cud be with AF being due normally, I’ve never hoped and prayed so much for this to work as they were my only frozen embryo’s I had and next time it wud have to be a fully fresh cycle again and in October I was really poorly with my cycle so getting very anxious
Hope u are all well
Xx Kelly xx


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks ladies.  

I used a clear blue test. Haven’t test again this morning. Not testing again till tomorrow now. Official test day is Tuesday. 

My trigger shot was given Wednesday 29th jan so hoping its well out of my system. 

How you feeling tickety and Kelly today? 

Xxx


----------



## Harry2604 (Mar 11, 2017)

Morning all
I’m really cross with myself, tested this morning and of course it was bfn. I’m 5dp 5dt 
My husband has been watching utube all night where ladies are getting faint lines on day 5.
Is all hope lost??
😢


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi all

Wow how exciting Gemma, I hope that line is nice and dark tomorrow which I no it will be, keep us updated

Harry- ur deffinatly not out 5dpt is still very early and inplantion can just be happening now so none of the hcg hormone wud of been even released yet

AFM- think I am going insane iam 4dpt and head all over the place, sumtimes I think ooooo it nite be working then other min am thinking its failed and waiting for AF I feel kind of normal not many symptoms at all but think iam comparing it with last cycle but the way that turned out suppose it’s not a bad sign, how do u feel Gemma have u had many symptoms? Ave had the twinges in stomach and just so tired but that’s it 

Xx Kelly xx


----------



## Maybe2020 (Nov 3, 2019)

Harry2604 I tested yesterday morning at 5dp5dt and it was stark white negative. I’ve tested this morning and got the faintest faintest second line. I’m not getting excited yet but I’ve got hope now it’s changed x it’s still so so early


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Maybe2020- no matter how faint a line is a line   I hope it continues to darken for u aswell which iam sure it will, I feel a congratulations is due, have u had any symptoms at all? 

Xx Kelly xx


----------



## Maybe2020 (Nov 3, 2019)

I’ve had feelings of pressure on my right side and lower back ache low af is about to start so I’m still feeling like I shouldn’t get my hopes up. I’ve now read reviews about the test I use and some have said they had a false positive 😮
Their just mixed some have said the tests were good. Now I’m scared I’ve had a false positive.


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

Harry. I think you have tested too early. So don’t worry. Wait till day 10. I did. Keep us updated. 

Kelly. I sometime feel like period coming then sometimes nothing. I have been tired with tender boobs xxx


----------



## Tickety-boo (Sep 29, 2019)

I woke with bigger painful veiny boobs and had a moment of hope. I tested on a first response and got a negative. It’s 12 days post ovulation. My official test day is Thursday and I know it’s not negative until it’s negative on Thursday but I’m still feeling sad. I then told my mum looking for support and she shouted at me for testing early. And even though I’m 34 years old and was making a decision about my own body that does not negatively effect her therefore I rationally know she had no right to speak to me like that, her words have still upset me, which just pisses me off. We’re close. Our relationship is generally good, and in many ways she’s really supportive. But on the other hand she does have a habit of behaving inappropriately intermittently, with different members of the family.  You never know quite what is going to be the thing that sets her off and it hadn’t occurred to me that this would be one of the things. I guess you live and learn. And now I know to just keep her at arms length with any future treatments.

Maybe - I know it’s tough, but just hang in there. When are you meant to be testing? I think false positives are generally rare. I’d go with feeling hopeful if there’s something faint there. You’re official test day will take just as long to get here and feeling hopeful during that time will be a much better feeling. You could always try a different test if you want to test again?


----------



## Harry2604 (Mar 11, 2017)

Looking at the stick again now it’s dried out there is the faintest line, but we can’t both see it so I’m praying it is actually there! 

Ticketyboo I have a mother like that! It’s the last thing you need right now, fingers crossed for you 
X


----------



## Maybe2020 (Nov 3, 2019)

I’ve retested with a first response and there’s a definite line!


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

Does this sound stupid. I have a awful pain every now and then low on my right side. I’m panicking that the embryo maybe in my tube. Would I feel it now?? Or is it the right ovary recovering??


----------



## Maybe2020 (Nov 3, 2019)

I’ve had weird niggles and aches on and off around my ovaries too Gemma, I got in on my left side ( which is a blocked tube) and really worrying it could be ectopic but it’s gone now so I’m trying not to obsess x
Could be the uterus making space and stretching


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi

Will deffinatly be ur ovaries off all the follicles being punctured ur body has been thru so much so they will be returning to normal now and then ur womb getting prepared and stretching I can imagine it being worrying but just remember what u have just put ur body thru u will be fine hunnie 

Xx Kelly xx


----------



## Maybe2020 (Nov 3, 2019)

Is your test date the 22nd too? ^ 🙂 
Have you been tempted to test yet ? X


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Maybe2020 - not sure who ur msg is too but my OTD is 22nd xx


----------



## Maybe2020 (Nov 3, 2019)

Sorry it was to you!


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Maybe2020 - Yea I test on 22nd do u aswell I won’t test early takes me all the time to test on OTD I go to clinic for beta dun so think am gonna leave it up to them, A THINK   
Xx Kelly xx


----------



## Maybe2020 (Nov 3, 2019)

Yes that’s my otd too! I caved and tested so now probably caused myself more worry for the rest of the week. Not to mention spending on the frers lol, I don’t think my clinic do betas. Wasn’t told they do anyway, You are very strong to go the whole tww without testing yet! X


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Maybe2020- am so worried of the results so I think that’s how I mange to get thru the tww this is my 3rd cycle altogether and never been able to test early Cos of the fear of results I feel like if I manage to get to Friday without a bleed then a may test but probely bottle out of it xx


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

My god I’m doing my own head in and confused.....

Official test day is tomorrow. Woke up at 3am. Couldnt sleep and did the clinic test (blue one). It’s was fainter than the last line. Just done a boots own pink one and seems bit darker. Confused. 

Xxx


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

Just been to chemist and bought a first Response (strong positive line) and digit clear blue. Pregnant 1-2 weeks it’s states. So must be positive. 

How are you all. Anyone tested again? Xxx


----------



## Maybe2020 (Nov 3, 2019)

Congratulations Gemma 😃
I’ve tested again this morning I’m 7dp5dt and still a faint line ( same as yesterday’s) on a first response how many days last trasnfer are you? X

Sorry just saw your otd is tomorow, I’m too panicking my line is not as dark as yesterday’s but now looking at it it’s about the same if not a tiny bit clearer today.

hopingtobeamamamy I know I’ve been shaking and not wanting to look at the tests but make myself look so then puts me out of my misery, tbh I’m still worried! 
Think it’s better to just wait because now I’m just nervous the tests will turn negative between now and otd. 
Have you had any symptoms? X


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

Maybe. Which tests are you using? I used clinic one through night and it was really faint. Today was first time used a first response. They seem to be good. Xxx


----------



## Maybe2020 (Nov 3, 2019)

I’ve used cheap Superdrug ones yesterday morning was extremely faint positive my oh thought I was going mad😂 then I used a first response the afternoon and was a def clearer positive. Yeah Ervyone I’ve asked has recommended a first response it even says on the pack used for in vitro so they are the go to for us ivfers x


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

That’s great you have a clear line!!!! How many days past transfer are you now? Xx


----------



## Maybe2020 (Nov 3, 2019)

I’m 7 days past now so I know it’s so early just hoping I get positives all week because I won’t let myself be happy or believe it till otd
When did you first test? X


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

I first tested at day 10. Let’s hope they stay positive xx


----------



## Maybe2020 (Nov 3, 2019)

🤞🏼 🤞🏼 🤞🏼


----------



## Harry2604 (Mar 11, 2017)

Congratulations Gemma, fab news. 
I had a very very faint line yesterday but tested today and nothing, so I’m stressing. But I’m only 6dp5dt so I no it’s very early. 
I used Sainsbury’s tests, does anyone know if they are any good. I want to not test now but I bet I will cave in. Otd is 25th so ages away. 
Are you all saying first response is the test to get? Xx


----------



## Maybe2020 (Nov 3, 2019)

Yes first response are v good.


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

First response have been the best with me. 

My tests are positive. Although had a bit of nightmare. Some of tests are faint. I feel bloated to hell and that my period is coming. I just have a bad feeling. I’ve had bloods done today then again Thursday to check hormone level going up. So will know more on Thursday afternoon xxx


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi all

Gemma- it’s all sounding good and u clearly have positives, have u had ur HCG results off today? A think we will always worry throughout, I am hoping ur levels double- triple- quadruple, my beta test is Saturday and just wish it was here I really am going out my mind with worry, feels like AF ready to show her face to me aswell such a hard time but enjoy them Lines on the test, a line of a line no matter how faint yeyyy 

Xx Kelly xx


----------



## Maybe2020 (Nov 3, 2019)

Hopingtobeamammy I’ve been feeling like I’m gonna get af all week it might be a sign! 🤞🏼 

Gemma have you had any nausea? 
I haven’t had any and starting to worry I’m actually the opposite and feel so hungry all the time lol!


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

Yeah started feeling bit sicky. Have you tested again today?? 

How do we upload pics? Xx


----------



## Maybe2020 (Nov 3, 2019)

Yes I tested this morning and bit clearer positive today. I haven’t got a clue I’ve tried myself I’m dieing to see your tests and upload mine 😂


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

Me too ha ha.  Xx


----------



## Harry2604 (Mar 11, 2017)

I’m very confused, I got a first response test after getting a very very faint line on a Sainsbury’s test. Yesterday I got a faint line on the first response but today got nothing. What does it mean? I’m 8dp5dt and panicking x


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

Harry. We’re the tests done at the same time of day? 

Xx


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Harry, were they both ur first morning wee? 

Xx Kelly xx


----------



## Harry2604 (Mar 11, 2017)

No the ones with a faint line weren’t first thing in morning, more lunchtime, but today’s was 6am and no line. But I’ve just done another and have a very faint line again. 
I’m so confused, can you ever see a faint line and it be negative?


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Harry - so I wud say if u have got 3 tests with a positive and only 1 with a negitive then it is deffinatly a positive u can get wrong negitives but very very very rare for a false positive and I have never knew anyone to get 1 in my 13yr if TTC xx


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

Harry. Weirdly. My first wee tests were fainter than my mid day ones. 

I would leave it now and test Friday xxx


----------



## Harry2604 (Mar 11, 2017)

Thank you xx


----------



## Tickety-boo (Sep 29, 2019)

Hi guys. Sorry I’ve been a bit quiet. Long days at work and if I’m honest feeling a bit down about it all. Today was test day.. and I still don’t know if I’m pregnant or not. The clinic gave me a one step which had a blink and you miss it very faint second line on morning test. So I bought a boots digital (cuz they were buy one get one half price) and 2 first response. Another blink and you miss it positive on the first response, but the digital said not pregnant this afternoon. I’m waiting now to check with a first response tomorrow morning. I haven’t called the clinic to tell them if it’s worked or not because in all honesty I don’t know, I’m hoping to have a better idea tomorrow. In a way though it’s better than how I felt yesterday, at least I have some hope, although I know I have father to fall now. Fingers and toes crossed.... x


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

Hey tickety.

Was wondering how you were doing. I’d ring clinic tomorrow and explain. They may offer you bloods tests xx


----------



## Tickety-boo (Sep 29, 2019)

Yes, I’m going to call the clinic today. The first response this morning still had a line but it was if anything fainter than yesterday afternoons. But still there. Yesterday however the line was very definitely pink where as this mornings line was a bit more shadow like. I did however get up 4 times over night to pee (not normal for me) so it’s quite possible the urine wasn’t all that concentrated this morning, I didn’t really need to go as I’d only been 2 hours before, but now it was morning and last night it was last night so I just automatically picked the test up without thinking. On the other hand I could just have a few cells that tried to do something but ultimately weren’t viable and they’re fading out now. I’ll see what the clinic says. They open in an hour.


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

Tickety. 

It’s a good sign that your weeing a lot and that you period hasn’t arrived. Try testing at dinner time. Definitely speak to clinic and explain. Be forceful with them and tell them you want a blood test xx


----------



## Tickety-boo (Sep 29, 2019)

So I called my clinic and spoke to the nurse. She said the options were to POAS again in 48 hours or to go for a blood test, but they had no courier for bloods at the satellite clinic today so I’d have to drive to the main clinic - which is 2.5 hours each way. Therefore I called my gp practice (literally around the corner) and explained the situation. They’ve kindly booked me for bloods at 11:20 today. I don’t know if they’ll get the results back today but at least it’s something, and if they do they’ll call me.

I wonder if I’ve implanted late and that’s why the results are faint. I had some brownish discharge Tuesday and was convinced period was coming... and then it didn’t. Since then nothing at all. I wonder if that was implantation? I think only time will tell if this ends up being a viable something or not, which is hard to admit as obviously I just want to know.


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

Hey tickety. 

That’s good the docs did your bloods. They will need to do them again on Monday. So whatever results is today. I need to have doubled on Monday. Keep us updated xxxx


----------



## Harry2604 (Mar 11, 2017)

Praying for you tickety. 
My test today (10dp5dt) was negative, so I’m pretty gutted. I’ve had 3 very faint line tests, last one on day 8, so I’m guessing the embryos didn’t make it any further. My husband still thinks there’s a chance on OTD on Tuesday but I feel they have gone. All the symptoms I had have gone 😢


----------



## Tickety-boo (Sep 29, 2019)

Harry - fingers crossed for your OTD. I had negatives from 7days post trigger until yesterday which was my official test day.

Well this afternoon things have changed a little. I just had a feeling to try a digital again. It was positive, I then tried the one from my work bag and that was positive, I then tried another digital and that was positive (1-2 week) and my first response this afternoon gave me a nice strong line. So as unlikely as it seemed at one point in the last 2 weeks it’s now looking like it might possibly have worked.

I called my clinic back and told them about the testing madness. They’ve booked me for a scan March 11th. I’m in shock, and I’m delighted, and I’m terrified it’s all going to go wrong.


----------



## Harry2604 (Mar 11, 2017)

Oh wow that’s fantastic, so so thrilled for you, fingers crossed it all goes well. Have a wonderful day....you must be floating on air 😃 xx


----------



## Maybe2020 (Nov 3, 2019)

Congratulations ticketyboo 😃


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

Harry. Still maybe too early for tests. Also your urine might have been diluted. Test again in a couple of days. 

Tickety. Perfect. Congratulations. So happy for you xxx


----------



## Harry2604 (Mar 11, 2017)

This is a bit gross but today I have fluid coming out of both my nipples, when squeezed. Is this a side effect of the progesterone and oestrogen? Or my wishful thinking is hoping for pregnancy signs ? Xx


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

Hey Harry. I haven’t heard of that before. Strange. 

Have you tested again? Xx


----------



## Harry2604 (Mar 11, 2017)

Not yet, nearly did tonight but think I will do one tomorrow x


----------



## teenyweeny (May 10, 2014)

Hey guys, can I join?? Currently in the 2ww and it's driving me insane. I was told my chances of success were low because embryo transferred wasn't looking great. But still worth transferring. So felt very negative from the get go. Then I started to have every symptom going which mirrored my first cycle which resulted in my son. And I remember even the pressure and niggles on one side, and I had very bad period type cramps around 'implantation time'which then totslly disappeared for about 4 days. But I've caved and tested 8dp5dt and it's negative. Feel like an idiot for thinking i was pregnant....however holding out a little hope for otd on weds. 💓💓 this process is so difficult. I hope you are all doing ok and big congrats to all who have gotten a bfp 👍😊 xxx


----------



## Harry2604 (Mar 11, 2017)

Hi Teenyweeny
I also thought I was pregnant and did a test very early, 5dp5dt which of course was bfn. But I did then get 3 faint lines, but as of 10dp5dt bfn again so I’m totally gutted. My OTD is tomorrow and then again on Thursday if it’s negative. I no I’m not pregnant but still have that hope maybe it will change by tomorrow. 
I’ve got 2 Frosties so I’m already planning my trip to get them in my head. 

Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## teenyweeny (May 10, 2014)

I'm sorry Harry that sounds difficult, was it the same brand of tests you used? Good luck for otd and that's great news you have 2 in the freezer. We don't have any and this our last try it feels so final. Xx


----------



## Harry2604 (Mar 11, 2017)

I started with Sainsbury’s own but then changed to first response, had 2 days of faint lines on first response and one on the Sainsbury’s one. 
It’s so hard as I got so excited but I’ve obviously lost them. 
I know how it feels to face the last time.  I did 2 cycles two years ago and my DH said that was it, he could not cope with it emotionally or financially. But he has had a sudden change of heart and desperately wants a baby now. I’m 46 now so was told I’m too old to use own eggs so it’s been very hard coming to terms with using a donor, but it was that or DH wouldn’t go ahead as too much money with virtually no chance. 

I really pray you get a positive, it’s just so heartbreaking, I’ve secretly cried frequently over the last 2 yrs thinking that was it, it’s very painful xx


----------



## artistliz (Feb 24, 2020)

Hi there, 
I've never posted on a forum before. But the tww is really very tough and I thought it would be helpful to share the experiences with those also going through it. 
I've read your recent posts teeny and harry. Wishing the very best for you at such a hard time.
I go for my beta on Friday. My HPT have all been negative so far since 5DP5DT. This is our fourth and last cycle. My first cycle was cancelled due to poor response, and so was my third. My second cycle resulted in a pregnancy but miscarried at 11 weeks. We only had one euploid embryo following PGS testing with my own eggs, which is this FET cycle. I'm 43 and physically, emotionally and financially this is it now. 
All the best to everyone.


----------



## teenyweeny (May 10, 2014)

Thanku for your kind words Harry and artistliz and welcome to the forum!! 

Harry- wow can't believe hubby had a change of heart I totally understand with the egg situation. Have you tried anymore tests? I'm sorry you have had a bit of excitement to have it taken from you it's such a very cruel process. Sending love. And wishing you success with your 2 frosties. Xx I know the financial burden is a lot. And the process is just so draining. I'm 34 and I've found it so much harder than when we first started 4 years ago. Body is done in!

Artistliz - welcome! And wishing you all the very best luck for Friday. You have not had an easy journey either. It is very very tough going. Please let us know how you get on. Xx

As for me it was a BFN this morning no hint of a line and my period beat me to the official test by arrive through the night, it's never broke through the pessaries before but there we go. Oh and hubby fell out with me because I done a sneaky test 2 days ago and feels I've robbed him of the excitement of a test. Who knew you could get a negative result and also fall out with your hubby at the same time! Gutted but I expected it and I am forever grateful we do have a son already so really I am being greedy. I pray that you both do end up with success you deserve it xxx


----------



## artistliz (Feb 24, 2020)

Thank you Teeny for your support and positive vibes. 
I'm so sorry to hear about your situation and period arriving. The whole thing is harsh and unfair. And all the emotions create tensions for sure with our partners. 
I am trying to take inspiration from my incredible sister who is now 52 without a partner. She did IVF for 7 years without success. She then went through the adoption process for 3 years. Two years ago she adopted a beautiful little girl. They have bonded so well and my sister is happier than I've ever seen her.
When I get down during this process I think of everything my sister has gone through. She kept going and made her dream come true 
xxx


----------



## Harry2604 (Mar 11, 2017)

Teenyweeny really sorry to hear you got a bfn, I had one also  
The last thing you need is to fall out with hubby, hope you are ok. 
I also have a son from a previous marriage but my hubby doesnt as he was always told he could not have children due to damage caused by late surgery for undescended testicles. He has only discovered ICSI since being with me and is now desperate for baby (as am I). We have done 2 failed ICIS rounds and now a failed ICSI donor egg round. I'm just praying now the frosties work. It just seems a long wait, I just want to go and get them now.

Good luck to everyone still waiting xx


----------



## artistliz (Feb 24, 2020)

So sadly as expected it was a BFN. That's our last IVF after 4 cycles, 1 miscarriage and no success. Pretty devastating but we will look after each other and try and move on in time. All the very best and thankyou for your support xx


----------

